
Ask HN: What are recorded webinars you find interesting, or webinar platforms? - ThisHNaccount
Hi, I&#x27;m interested in webinar videos to broaden my skills.<p>Webinars are live presentations on video, but they are rarely recorded, with good sound being even more rare.<p>It could be on programming, web, design, scrum, marketing, or simply any interesting subject or feedback on an experience.<p>For context I&#x27;m already a web programmer myself.
======
Truepush12
Truepush is hosting Game of Growth podcast this is the best podcastis all
about interviews with entrepreneurs on how they started their business, what
they’ve learned along the way, and how they make time to do it all for getting
some ideas about how grow your bussiness. Truepush is a free-forever push
notification company for both web and mobile. Truepush is working closely with
15000 + developers/marketers globally. Bloggers, Marketers, App owners &
developers from varied industries including Media houses and E-Commerce
websites are sending millions of notifications every day. Trupush has advanced
features like Segmentation(Pre-defined and custom segments), Triggers &
Templates that make it a user-friendly tool. for more to know
[https://www.truepush.com/blog/briefing-up-your-digital-
marke...](https://www.truepush.com/blog/briefing-up-your-digital-marketing-
requirements-what-where-and-how/)

